# Diablo 3: Online-Zwang versagt als Anti-Cheat-Maßnahme - Asiatische Server wegen "Dupes" im Auktionshaus offline



## TheKhoaNguyen (12. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Online-Zwang versagt als Anti-Cheat-Maßnahme - Asiatische Server wegen "Dupes" im Auktionshaus offline* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Online-Zwang versagt als Anti-Cheat-Maßnahme - Asiatische Server wegen "Dupes" im Auktionshaus offline


----------



## devflash (12. Juni 2012)

Peinlich was Blizzard da abliefert, Dupes mit der Windows Systemuhr erstellen, erinnert mich ein wenig an alte Zeiten in denen man damit Shareware länger laufen lassen konnte, aber es wurde ja nun nach Tagen endlich gefixt! 
Ich frag mich nur was Blizz mit den Billionen an Gold machen will die durch diesen Exploit auf etliche Chars verteilt wurden.


----------



## bombastico (12. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3 hat sich in den letzten 2-3 Monaten einen Platz im Olymp der absoluten Spielreleasefails ergattert, direkt neben Daikatana und dem Duke. Irgendwie war es abzusehen.


----------



## Batze (12. Juni 2012)

Die Billionen an Gold nimmt Blizzard ja durch die erhöten Rep Kosten jetzt aus dem Spiel. 
Und wieso Peinlich, Hey die Firma heißt Blizzard, schon vergessen. Online Modus gibt es nur wegen illegaler Spiele Cracks und nicht wegen Dupes, Hacks und Bots.
Blizzard kann da lügen wie sie wollen. Blizzard und Sicherheit. Pah ich lach mich schlapp.

Wenn das Echtgeld AH kommt werden sich die ganzen Asiaten draufstürzen wie die Schmeißfliegen auf einen frischen Kuhfladen.


----------



## Zocker134 (12. Juni 2012)

Tja blizzard das war wohl nichts, mit eurem ständigen online zwang, am besten patcht ihr da weg und damit hat sich die sache erledigt.


----------



## robotbug (12. Juni 2012)

hihihihi 
Weil ein paar Leute bescheissen müssen alle dran glauben. jaja, die können freilich auf anderen server auswweichen, ne? is ja genug Platz für die paar Leute....

Was lassen sich die Firmen als nächsten "wirksamen" Schutz vor Raubkopierer und cheater einfallen? DNS Probe einreichen? Spiel läuft nur, wenn die webcam eingeschltet ist???


----------



## Vordack (12. Juni 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> hihihihi
> Weil ein paar Leute bescheissen müssen alle dran glauben. jaja, die können freilich auf anderen server auswweichen, ne? is ja genug Platz für die paar Leute....



Tja, ein perfektes Bild unserer Gesellschafft. Nur an sich selbst/seinen Zweck denken und scheiss auf die Konsequenzen für andere. Sieht man in Deutschland an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Daishi888 (12. Juni 2012)

LOL ein Arbeitskollege hat mir gestern erzählt, dass man duch das zurückstellen der Systemzeit seine laufenden Auktionen abbrechen kann. Das man dadurch natürlich solch ein schabernack treiben kann wurde mir nicht bewusst... so ein misst! 

Aber wie billig ist das dann bitte programmiert?! Onlinezwang und kein abgleich mit ner "Online-Atomuhr"? Pah! Lachhaft!

Und danke auch für den völlig unnützen Online-Zwang.

Passt aber völlig in mein momentanes Bild von Blizzard. Wer meine letzten Posts bei anderen Themen zu D3 gelesen hat, weiß was ich grad denke...


----------



## Aithir (12. Juni 2012)

Wollen wir hoffen, daß das das Betrügen zum Volkssport bei Diablo 3 wird, dann gehen den Anbietern immer die Ausreden für den Onlinezwang aus und wir kommen der Wahrheit immer näher ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> LOL ein Arbeitskollege hat mir gestern erzählt, dass man duch das zurückstellen der Systemzeit seine laufenden Auktionen abbrechen kann.


 
und das bringt einem.....was?


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. Juni 2012)

Aithir schrieb:


> Wollen wir hoffen, daß das das Betrügen zum Volkssport bei Diablo 3 wird, dann gehen den Anbietern immer die Ausreden für den Onlinezwang aus und wir kommen der Wahrheit immer näher ...



Wollen wir hoffen, das Du es schaffst mir zu erklären warum Onlinezwang so furchtbar ist bei einer Internetzugangsabdeckung von 99,x % in Deutschland.

Die Ausrede von denen wird sich übrigens Kundenbindung nennen


----------



## shakethatthing (12. Juni 2012)

Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Wollen wir hoffen, das Du es schaffst mir zu erklären warum Onlinezwang so furchtbar ist bei einer Internetzugangsabdeckung von 99,x % in Deutschland.


zB das wie hier geschehen andere Kunden nicht spielen können weil einige meinen sie müssten Unsinn im AH anstellen.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> und das bringt einem.....was?


Mehr Gold das man dann später im Echtgeld AH verkaufen kann. Die  AH Bots (die bereits zahlreich existieren) können so automatisiert Auktionen kurz vor Ende abbrechen die nicht "genug" Gold einbringen. 

Und ein Bann stört einen versierten AH Bot Nutzer relativ wenig. 1 Millionen Gold liegen derzeit auf ebay bei circa 12 Euro. Das Gold lässt sich im AH mit Bots so recht bequem erwirtschaften und solange man es regelmäßig wegtransferiert nimmt der Botnutzer genug ein um im Zeifelsfalle mehrere neue Accounts kaufen zu können. Die Gegenstände für den AH Bot kommen ja von einem anderen Account, bzw von mehreren.
Und wenn man sich anschaut das mittlerweile bei ebay Gegenstände für 400 Dollar über den Tisch gehen sieht man ja wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## billy336 (12. Juni 2012)

na klasse, jetzt können sich die ganzen kiddies wieder über den "onlinezwang" aufregen. Blizzard ist niemandem eine erklärung schuldig. es ist IHR game und es wurde lang genug vorher bekanngegeben, dass ein onlinezwang existiert. wer was dagegen hat hätte es nicht kaufen sollen, so siehts aus. und jetzt nennt mir ein einziges game mit über 5mio spielern wo nicht getrickst, gehackt und beschissen versucht wird??? das blizzard das mitbekommt und etwas dagegen unternimmt spricht meiner meinung nach für sie, im gegensatz zu anderen games, wo beschissen wird von vorn bis hinten und nix dagegen unternommen wird.


----------



## Daishi888 (12. Juni 2012)

shakethatthing schrieb:


> zB das wie hier geschehen andere Kunden nicht spielen können weil einige meinen sie müssten Unsinn im AH anstellen.
> 
> 
> Mehr Gold das man dann später im Echtgeld AH verkaufen kann. Die AH Bots (die bereits zahlreich existieren) können so automatisiert Auktionen kurz vor Ende abbrechen die nicht "genug" Gold einbringen.
> ...



 Jo danke. So genau hätte ich es jetzt nicht gewusst und 400$ sind doch nix. Gestern war noch ein Schwert für 500€ drin.


----------



## Batze (12. Juni 2012)

Das Schwert ist immer noch drin. Liegt jetzt bei 545€ bei 30 Bietern. 
Diablo 3 Item 1h Einhand Sword Schwert 1253 DPS IAS Sockel - 1k 1000k Gold | eBay
Und es ist ein Dupe. Denn genau das gleiche Schwert mit den gleichen Stats steht nochmal drin. Anfangsgebot 1499€.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> und das bringt einem.....was?





shakethatthing schrieb:


> Mehr Gold das man dann später im Echtgeld AH verkaufen kann.


 
Durch das abbrechen der Auktion kriegt man nur seine Gegenstände wieder, Geld verdienen tut man damit nicht.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (12. Juni 2012)

Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Wollen wir hoffen, das Du es schaffst mir zu erklären warum Onlinezwang so furchtbar ist bei einer Internetzugangsabdeckung von 99,x % in Deutschland.


 
Du machst es dir etwas zu einfach. Von diesen 99.x % ist aber weniger als die Hälfte ordentliches Breitband (Quelle: TecChannel. Also nicht einmal DSL 1000. Zum Beispiel auf dem Land usw. Versuch da mal Patches zu laden mit einer Größe von 2 GB oder ganze Spiele.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. Juni 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Du machst es dir etwas zu einfach. Von diesen 99.x % ist aber weniger als die Hälfte ordentliches Breitband (Quelle: TecChannel. Also nicht einmal DSL 1000. Zum Beispiel auf dem Land usw. Versuch da mal Patches zu laden mit einer Größe von 2 GB oder ganze Spiele.



Also ich wohn auf dem Land in nem Dorf mit 450 Seelen  Und das die Patches laden müssen, ist klar... aber das hat mit Onlinezwang ja nix zu tun, für optimalen Spielgenuss muss ja so oder so gepatched werden.


----------



## Kerusame (12. Juni 2012)

wie schon jahrelang geprädigt und auch durch diverse beispiele gestützt sieht man auch hier wieder: online-zwang hält hacker nicht vom hacken ab.
warum die industrie aber auch nicht und nicht einsehen will dass sie nicht die klügsten köpfe des www engagiert haben und dass der online-zwang nur ehrlichen kunden auf den geist geht, wärend er für hacker eine herausforderung im täglichen trott ist.

also ehrlich blizzard, gebt uns schon den "offline-patch" damit diablo wieder zu diablo wird.


----------



## PassitheRock (12. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> wie schon jahrelang geprädigt und auch durch diverse beispiele gestützt sieht man auch hier wieder: online-zwang hält hacker nicht vom hacken ab.
> warum die industrie aber auch nicht und nicht einsehen will dass sie nicht die klügsten köpfe des www engagiert haben und dass der online-zwang nur ehrlichen kunden auf den geist geht, wärend er für hacker eine herausforderung im täglichen trott ist.
> 
> also ehrlich blizzard, gebt uns schon den "offline-patch" damit diablo wieder zu diablo wird.


 

Ich möchte nix schön reden und mir missfällt die Sache auch. Aber es wurde nix gehackt sondern lediglich ein Bug ausgenutzt.

Das ist ein Unterschied


----------



## shakethatthing (12. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Durch das abbrechen der Auktion kriegt man nur seine Gegenstände wieder, Geld verdienen tut man damit nicht.


 Okay, noch mal langsam für dich:

Mal angenommen ich habe einen Gegenstand der in der Regel so für 100.000 Gold verkauft und dieser steht kurz vor Ende der Auktion nur bei 30.000. Effektiv würde damit ein Käufer würde ein Schnäppchen machen und ich sogesehen Gold "verlieren". Ebenso wie jemand bei ebay etwas für den Bruchteil seines eigeneltich Werts ersteht.
Wenn ich die Auktion nun jederzeit abbrechen kann kann ich solchen "Zufallsverlust" bzw für den Käufer "Schnäppchen" verhindern und sicherstellen das ich immer den Preis bekomme den ich haben möchte. Was effektiv dem Sinn einer Auktion mehr oder weniger zuwider läuft.
Effektiv kann man so also dadurch das man kein Item mehr unter Wert verkaufen "muss" seinen Gewinn optimieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ja aufgrund des Dauer-Online-Zwangs komplett auf Diablo 3 verzichtet und die letzten Wochen haben meine Meinung nur bestätigt, alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich werde auch in Zukunft alle Spiele mit Dauer-Online-Zwang (im SP) komplett meiden. Da spiel ich lieber was anderes.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juni 2012)

Sorry, das mal so schreiben zu müssen, aber:
Das ist doch pure Polemik sich dermaßen darüber aufzuregen. 

Jeder Gamer sollte langsam mal begriffen haben, dass je größer (mehr User) ein Spiel ist, desto attraktiver wird es auch für Hacker und Cheater. 
In dem Fall geht es ja auch "nur" um einen Cheat/Exploit.

Es ist doch klar, dass die Anzahl der Cheater und Hacker prozentual mit der Anzahl der User ansteigt. 
Und es ist auch klar, dass der Aufschrei umso lauter ist, desto mehr User es gibt. 
Ein Produkt was im Fokus steht, wird jeden Tag von allen Seiten bombardiert. Angriffe von Hackern, Hass-Reaktionen auf den Publisher von den Usern, Cheater die sich selbst und andere bescheißen. 

Ein Spiel, welches 20 User am Tag hat. ist einfach kein interessantes Ziel. Und jetzt überlegt mal im Umkehrschluss, wieviele User D3 hat und welche Anziehung das auf kriminelle Seelen hat?!

Man muss doch nicht immer gleich das Spiel und den Publisher verdammen. 
Verdammt doch lieber mal diese ganzen Hacker und Cheater. Die sind doch dass eigentliche Problem. Man bekämpft ja nur die Auswirkungen und versucht es denen so schwer wie möglich zu machen. Aber die Ursache ist doch bei den Menschen selbst verwurzelt und da kann der Publisher garnichts machen. Der kann ja nicht noch die User erziehen. Das wäre die Aufgabe der Eltern gewesen.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juni 2012)

shakethatthing schrieb:


> Okay, noch mal langsam für dich:
> [...]
> Wenn ich die Auktion nun jederzeit abbrechen kann kann ich solchen "Zufallsverlust" bzw für den Käufer "Schnäppchen" verhindern und sicherstellen das ich immer den Preis bekomme den ich haben möchte.
> [...]
> Effektiv kann man so also dadurch das man kein Item mehr unter Wert verkaufen "muss" seinen Gewinn optimieren.


 Um sicherzustellen, dass man mindestens das bekommt, was man will gibt es auch die schöne Option die sich "Mindestpreis" (oder Mindestangebot?) nennt. 
Ist einfacher, als zu cheaten und völlig legitm.


----------



## Batze (12. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Verdammt doch lieber mal diese ganzen Hacker und Cheater. Die sind doch dass eigentliche Problem.



Stimmt so nicht, jedenfalls bei D3. Wenn niemand die Items kaufen würde, gäbe es auch keiner Duper. Das Problem sind die Spieler selbst und nicht die, die Dupes und sowas auf den Markt ballern.
Wird nix gekauft, ist auch kein Markt da.
Aber es wird eben fleißig gekauft, also gibt es ja auch logischer weise Leute die den Markt beliefern müssen. Und wo Echtgeld im Umlauf ist, gibt es immer welche die davon auf illegaler Weise profitieren wollen.

Bei Shootern hast total recht. Aber da geht es auch nur um den Pixeltot. Hier geht es um echtes Geld, das ist doch ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied.


----------



## Vordack (12. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich habe ja aufgrund des Dauer-Online-Zwangs komplett auf Diablo 3 verzichtet und die letzten Wochen haben meine Meinung nur bestätigt, alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich werde auch in Zukunft alle Spiele mit Dauer-Online-Zwang (im SP) komplett meiden. Da spiel ich lieber was anderes.


 
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen über 100 Stunden mit Diablo 3 verbracht, von denen ich keine bereut habe  Und ich bin eher "Wenigzocker"... Komisch, ich denke auch daß ich alles richtig gemacht habe


----------



## Mothman (12. Juni 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht, jedenfalls bei D3. Wenn niemand die Items kaufen würde, gäbe es auch keiner Duper. Das Problem sind die Spieler selbst und nicht die, die Dupes und sowas auf den Markt ballern.
> Wird nix gekauft, ist auch kein Markt da.
> Aber es wird eben fleißig gekauft, also gibt es ja auch logischer weise Leute die den Markt beliefern müssen. Und wo Echtgeld im Umlauf ist, gibt es immer welche die davon auf illegaler Weise profitieren wollen.
> 
> Bei Shootern hast total recht. Aber da geht es auch nur um den Pixeltot. Hier geht es um echtes Geld, das ist doch ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied.


Also dürfte garnichts mehr angeboten werden, weil das ja die Betrüger anlockt? Ist das nicht falsch gedacht? Dann könnte man ja auch sagen, der Supermarkt an der Ecke ist selbst schuld, dass er überfallen wurde, weil er ja seine Waren zum Kauf anbietet.


----------



## Batze (12. Juni 2012)

Außer ein paar wenige Aussetzer, also ich habe 2 60er, zusammen um die 200 Spielstunden. Ich habe da auch einiges richtig gemacht.

Trotz einiger Sachen die mir gar nicht bei D3 gefallen fällt mir gerade kein Spiel ein wo ich in 4 Wochen 200 Stunden gesuchtet habe.

Also irgendwie habe auch ich da so einiges Richtig gemacht.

@Mothman
Soll ich dir jetzt erzählen wie oft Langfinger in Supermärkten Ihre Griffel nicht in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Kerusame (12. Juni 2012)

PassitheRock schrieb:


> Ich möchte nix schön reden und mir missfällt die Sache auch. Aber es wurde nix gehackt sondern lediglich ein Bug ausgenutzt.
> 
> Das ist ein Unterschied


 
sry hab die news nur überflogen, so oder so auch nach ausmerzen des bugs werden sicherlich noch leute mittel und wege finden den online-zwang zu umgehen oder trotz online-zwang zu cheaten.
was der online-zwang (wenn überhaupt) gebracht hat sind vl ein paar tage oder wochen länger warten bis jemand das spiel gecrackt hat, mehr aber auch nicht. und professionelle cheat-programmierer (gibts ja mittlerweile auch schon) haben damit erst recht keine probleme.http://diablo-3-cheats.org/
.....


----------



## Mothman (12. Juni 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> @Mothman
> Soll ich dir jetzt erzählen wie oft Langfinger in Supermärkten Ihre Griffel nicht in den Griff bekommen.


Das ist es ja. 
Du schreibst die Spieler sind schuld, weil sie ja kaufen und so den Markt schaffen auf dem die Betrüger dann agieren.
Und sollte man jetzt auf die Supermarkt-Kunden oder den Supermarkt sauer sein, weil er immer wieder von Dieben heimgesucht wird?


----------



## Tyranidis (12. Juni 2012)

"Wer die Freiheit aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, wird am Ende beides verlieren!" Zitat Benjamin Franklin

Ist vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen, aber passt hier ganz gut, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Juni 2012)

Finds irgendwie lustig, dass es bisher in jedem Diablo einen oder mehrere Bugs gab um Items zu dupen. Jetzt wo es ein AH gibt ist das ganze natürlich fatal.


----------



## Daishi888 (12. Juni 2012)

Also wie oder ob das mit der Systemuhr zurückstellen mit den dupes zusammenhängt, weiß ich nicht, kann aber gut sein. Und auch wenn man sich dadurch kein Vorteil verschaffen kann ist das doch mind. einfach nur peinlich, dass sowas generell möglich ist bzw. schlecht programmiert in meinen Augen, vorallem in Bezug auf einen Online-Zwang. Zumal ich bei der ein oder anderen Auktion mich schon ein bisschen geärgert hatte, dass ein Item unter Wert verkauft wurde, aber das ist dann eher meine eigene Dummheit. Hätte das Startgebot einfach höher ansetzen sollen.

Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen; Online-Zwang und das Spiel ansich muss man voneinander getrennt betrachten. Das Spiel macht Spaß. Der Online-Zwang ist gut gemeint, aber wie man sieht bringt er nicht das, was man sich davon versprochen hat. Das war mir aber auch schon vorher klar. Es gibt kein Spiel oder Kopierschutz, das/der nicht irgendwie hackbar ist. Somit ergibt sich für mich immer wieder der Schluss, dass ein Online-Zwang zum Single-Player spielen "unnütz" ist. Ganz einfach. Generell ist das für mich nur eine prinzipielles Thema, da ich eh 24/7 die Woche online bin, bis auf die tägliche Zwangstrennung mal abgesehen. Sollte es nicht möglich sein ein Single-Player Spiel so zu programmieren, dass man offline oder *nach Wahl *auch online spielen kann und dabei die die "Offline-Gegenstände" oder auch das Gold nicht den Weg in die "Online-Welt" findet. Somit kann man, wenn man darauf Lust&Laune hat offline siviel betrügen, wie man mag und online wird wie gehabt das Risiko vor Betrugsfällen gering gehalten. 

Nehmen wir mal an, dass ein Bagger ne Leitung durchtrennt und man kein Internet mehr hat. Wer ist dann derjenige der dumm dasteht? Die Bauarbeiter, Blizzard oder Du? Natürlich Du, weil Du nicht zocken kannst.
Ich hatte leider immer mal wieder das Problem, dass ich kurz vor einem Speicherpunkt rausgeflogen bin und dann, wenn auch nur ein relativ kleinen Abschnitt, nochmal zocken musste. Keine Ahnung wieso. Nehmen wir aber mal an mein Router mag mich nicht und es liegt/lag an diesem. Was müsste man dann prinzipiell *"in erster Linie"* sagen; _Hätte Blizzard..._ oder _Hätte ich mir ein gescheiten Router gekauft..._ Hoffe ich konnte verdeutlichen worum es mir pesönlich bei dem Thema geht.


----------



## billy336 (12. Juni 2012)

ich finde blizzard hat bisher alles richtig gemacht.
ich wohne in nem dorf mit knapp 500 einwohnern mit einer dls 6000er leitung. ich finde es toll wie jederzeit meine kumpels in mein spiel joinen können oder ich während des zoggns mit meiner gilde aus wow schreiben kann. 

sicherlich ist das onlinezwang ärgerlich für leute mit wenig geld, die sich das spiel quasi nicht leisten können und somit keine möglichkeit haben zu einer illegalen version zu greifen, aber für die gibt es bald kostenlose testaccounts um zumindest in diablo 3 hineinschnuppern zu können bis man sich die paar euro zusammengespart hat.

blizzard erkennt bug-using, cheats, hacks sehr schnell und kämpft dagegen an, das ist ihnen hoch anzurechnen. bei einem spiel mit gut 5mio usern ist das eine leistung die einigermaßen in den griff zu bekommen.


----------



## billy336 (12. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen; Online-Zwang und das Spiel ansich muss man voneinander getrennt betrachten. Das Spiel macht Spaß. Der Online-Zwang ist gut gemeint, aber wie man sieht bringt er nicht das, was man sich davon versprochen hat. Das war mir aber auch schon vorher klar. Es gibt kein Spiel oder Kopierschutz, das/der nicht irgendwie hackbar ist. Somit ergibt sich für mich immer wieder der Schluss, dass ein Online-Zwang zum Single-Player spielen "unnütz" ist. Ganz einfach. Generell ist das für mich nur eine prinzipielles Thema, da ich eh 24/7 die Woche online bin, bis auf die tägliche Zwangstrennung mal abgesehen. Sollte es nicht möglich sein ein Single-Player Spiel so zu programmieren, dass man offline oder *nach Wahl *auch online spielen kann und dabei die die "Offline-Gegenstände" oder auch das Gold nicht den Weg in die "Online-Welt" findet. Somit kann man, wenn man darauf Lust&Laune hat offline siviel betrügen, wie man mag und online wird wie gehabt das Risiko vor Betrugsfällen gering gehalten.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an, dass ein Bagger ne Leitung durchtrennt und man kein Internet mehr hat. Wer ist dann derjenige der dumm dasteht? Die Bauarbeiter, Blizzard oder Du? Natürlich Du, weil Du nicht zocken kannst.
> Ich hatte leider immer mal wieder das Problem, dass ich kurz vor einem Speicherpunkt rausgeflogen bin und dann, wenn auch nur ein relativ kleinen Abschnitt, nochmal zocken musste. Keine Ahnung wieso. Nehmen wir aber mal an mein Router mag mich nicht und es liegt/lag an diesem. Was müsste man dann prinzipiell *"in erster Linie"* sagen; _Hätte Blizzard..._ oder _Hätte ich mir ein gescheiten Router gekauft..._ Hoffe ich konnte verdeutlichen worum es mir pesönlich bei dem Thema geht.



in einigen punkten stimme ich dir zu, aber zum thema online-zwang... dieser hat durchaus was gebracht, auf einschlägigen seiten wird wie verrückt nach günstigen keys gesucht weil es nunmal nicht gehackt wurde und in nächster zeit auch nicht wird. an jedem key, egal wie günstig verdient blizzard etwas. hätte es einen offline-modus gegeben hätten sich viele die gecrackte version geladen und blizzard hätte nix verdient. punkt für online-zwang. man kann jetzt zwar sagen, wäre keine ständige internet-anbindung nötig, hätten es mehr leute gekauft, aber bei 6mio verkauften exemplaren kann man sich nicht beschweren.

auf der anderen seite behebt ein offline modus keine internet-lags. sollten lags auftreten, unvorhergesehene verbindungsabbrüche sollte die leitung unter die lupe genommen werden, da es unangenehmere dinge gibt, als ausm diablo zu fliegen, z.b. während einer bestellung oder während des bietens auf ebay. eine instabile internet-anbindung ist nervig, selbst wenn es nur offline spiele auf der welt gäbe.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Juni 2012)

Wer glaubt, dass Diablo 3 sicher vor Cheats oder Hacks ist, der hat wohl bei Diablo 2 nicht gut genug aufgepasst, da hat Blizzard verlauten lassen, wenn die Chars nur noch auf dem Server sind, wird es keine Cheats mehr geben. Nur Naivlinge haben das geglaubt, und das wird bei D3 selbstverständlich auch der Fall sein bzw. ist es ja bereits schon.

Interessant finde ich auch das ein Thread in Blizzards-Forum gelöscht wurde, bei dem eine der Möglichkeiten zum Dupes erstellen aufgezeigt wurde.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3967600130?page=1#0

Und das ein Computerspiel mit einem Supermarkt verglichen wird finde ich schon etwas aberwitzig, dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim D3 shoppen.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und das ein Computerspiel mit einem Supermarkt verglichen wird finde ich schon etwas aberwitzig, dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim D3 shoppen.


Der Vergleich wurde nicht ohne Grund gezogen und bezog sich auf einen Userkommentar. 
Aber wenn man etwas nicht versteht, ist es schnell "aberwitzig" oder "nicht richtig". 

Ein User sagte (sinngemäß), dass der Kunde selbst schuld ist, da er ja kauft. Diese Logik habe ich dann weitergesponnen (und auf eine greifbare, alltägliche Situation umgemünzt), um zu zeigen, dass ich sie für nicht plausibel halte. 

Was ist daran "aberwitzig"?


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Was ist daran "aberwitzig"?
> ...


 _Dann könnte man ja auch sagen, der Supermarkt an der Ecke ist selbst  schuld, dass er überfallen wurde, weil er ja seine Waren zum Kauf  anbietet.
_Bei einem Computerspiel ist es eine optionale Möglichkeit für Spielehersteller Geld zu verdienen und die Kunden kaufen einen virtuellen Gegenstand um das Spiel im Grunde genommen abzukürzen. In einem Supermarkt kauft man Nahrungsmittel oder von mir aus auch unnütze Dinge, die Mehrheit aber die Sachen für den alltäglichen Lebensbedarf.

Tut mir Leid, der Vergleich ist definitiv absurd.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juni 2012)

Tja, Blizzard hats geschafft ihr BattleNet, durch die Blume) in eine empfindliche und schlampige Platform
umzurüsten.
Und so wie es scheint, ist auf BattleNet 2.0 mitlerweile alles mit allem verknüpft.

Ich bleib dabei. Blizzard wusste ganz genau das soetwas passiert.
Es ist heutzutage bekannt das man einfach alles hacken usw. kann sobald
irgendwas im Netz ist.

Und Ja, Blizzard hat sich zum Abschuss frei gegeben.
Sie verärgern die Spieler, Fans und haben keinerlei Plan B entwickelt falls
es sie wirklich mal schlimm erwischen sollte.
" Ja mei, dann gehen halt die Server ein wenig offline, unsere Fans verzeihen eh alles "

Sie haben große Töne gespruckt dass ihr System total sicher sei weil sich quasi "nix" mehr
manipulieren lässt wenn die ganzen Daten über Blizzard laufen,

Pustekuchen.

Das war erst der Anfang.
Die große Jagd wird noch kommen.

Für mich ist Blizzard / Diablo 3Fail 2012. Ganz Klar


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (12. Juni 2012)

Das sich jetzt alle wieder über Blizzard aufregen war ja klar und zum Teil natürlich auch gerechtfertigt.
Was mich bei sowas aber wirklich richtig ankotzt sind diese verkackten Cheater. Wenns solche Leute nicht gäbe hätten wir auch alle keine Probleme. Mir gehen jetzt schon die leute in den allgemeinen Channel auf den Sack mit ihre 1000k Gold = 11,03$ @ wirsindscheiße.com, immer schön dem Spam meldebutton drücken und jeden Tag ist n neuer "askjk" "ölaskl" "jkfjgk" Account im Chat.
Ich hoffe das Blizz großzügig den Banhammer schwenkt, von mir aus auch in den eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> _Dann könnte man ja auch sagen, der Supermarkt an der Ecke ist selbst  schuld, dass er überfallen wurde, weil er ja seine Waren zum Kauf  anbietet.
> _Bei einem Computerspiel ist es eine optionale Möglichkeit für Spielehersteller Geld zu verdienen und die Kunden kaufen einen virtuellen Gegenstand um das Spiel im Grunde genommen abzukürzen. In einem Supermarkt kauft man Nahrungsmittel oder von mir aus auch unnütze Dinge, die Mehrheit aber die Sachen für den alltäglichen Lebensbedarf.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, der Vergleich ist definitiv absurd.


 lol, der Supermarkt. Okay, dann hängst du dich daran auf. Dann lass es halt ein Juewliergeschäft sein. Man, man. Das war ein Beispiel. War klar, dass dann jemand mit "lebensnotwendig" ankommt. Also dann lass es ein Juweliergeschäft sein. Oder Zigaretten an der Tanke. 

EDIT:
Es geht um die Argumentation und nicht um die Detailfrage, ob der Einkauf (oder der Diebstahl^^) im Supermarkt lebensnotwenidg ist oder nicht.


----------



## Malifurion (12. Juni 2012)

Es läuft nicht immer alles wie man es sich vorstellt. Dupes okay..das ist wirklich heftig, dabei dachte ich echt, dass diese nicht mehr vorkommen, aber solange diese Sicherheitslücken geschlossen werden ist das okay. Da nehm ich auch ma 2-3 Tage Offline Server in Kauf. Immerhin gibt es auch andere Dinge und nicht nur Diablo.
Blizzard tut einem da bissl leid. Sie haben zwar genug Zeit gehabt aber ich denke, dass Vivendi / Activision dahintersteckt, die großen Druck gemacht haben. Das Spiel kam zu früh raus, man hatte den Eindruck, dass der Entwickler endlich die Lösung für ihr Skillsystem-Dilemma gefunden hatten, aber noch nichts getestet, nichts ausführlich analysiert. Es kam einfach raus und alles mehr oder weniger "halbfertig". Schade. Dass dann die Fans verärgert sind, ist klar. Aber ich würde Blizzard dafür nicht die Schuld geben, sondern diejenigen Unternehmen, die im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen. Bestes Beispiel ist Hellgate:London für eine enorme Pleite. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass Blizzard dank ihres Vermögens genug in das Spiel investieren kann, um es doch noch zu richten. Ihr müsst euch aber mal, anstatt zu meckern, euch in die Lage des gefesselten Entwicklers versetzen. Nichts ist so wie es scheint und jeder arbeitet in dieser Branche mit Hochdruck und absoluter Konzentration. Das ist kein Spaß Beruf oder der geilste Beruf den man sich vorstellen kann, nein es ist hartes, knüppelhartes Brot. Und man kann froh sein, dass sich Blizzard gut schlägt, trotz der Umstände und trotz der zahlreichen Ärgernisse seit Release von D3. Gut wäre es, wenn Vivendi verkauft, die Gerüchte kursieren ja. Zumindest würde ich es begutheißen, da dann wenigstens ein Gigant im Hintergrund wegfällt. Vielleicht schafft es Blizzard ja doch noch sich von den Fesseln zu lösen und wieder Unabhängig zu sein, wie damals noch, im Jahre 1999 mit Blizzard North.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> lol, der Supermarkt. Okay, dann hängst du dich daran auf. Dann lass es halt ein Juewliergeschäft sein. Man, man. Das war ein Beispiel. War klar, dass dann jemand mit "lebensnotwendig" ankommt. Also dann lass es ein Juweliergeschäft sein. Oder Zigaretten an der Tanke.
> 
> EDIT:
> Es geht um die Argumentation und nicht um die Detailfrage, ob der Einkauf (oder der Diebstahl^^) im Supermarkt lebensnotwenidg ist oder nicht.


 Das ist klar, ich versuche es mal mit Fragen. 
Würdest du D3 ohne ein Auktionshaus spielen?
Und würdest du in ein Geschäft gehen, wenn es nichts zum einkaufen gäbe?

So meinte ich das, für Geschäfte ist es eine Notwendigkeit das diese etwas verkaufen und das man dort etwas kauft, das ist deren Sinn. Aber in einem Spiel welches man bereits bezahlt hat, wohl eher nicht.

Und ich will dich nicht damit ärgern, aber ich kann so etwas auch nicht einfach so unkommentiert stehen lassen, sorry.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> So meinte ich das, für Geschäfte ist es eine Notwendigkeit das diese etwas verkaufen und das man dort etwas kauft, das ist deren Sinn. Aber in einem Spiel welches man bereits bezahlt hat, wohl eher nicht.


Das mag ja sein, dass es nicht notwendig gewesen wäre ein Echtgeld-AH einzuführen.
Aber man hat sich dafür entschieden sowas anzubieten. Und weil es dafür Kunden gibt, sind die selbst schuld, wenn sie von anderen "Kunden" abgezockt werden? Das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn. 

Aber um mal bei Vergleichen zu bleiben und deine Argumente zu berücksichtigen:
In einem Kino wäre es z.B. auch nicht notwendig Popcorn anzubieten. Man hat ja für den Film schon bezahlt. 
Trotzdem gibt es noch allerlei Zeug zu kaufen.
Oder in einem Zoo? Wieso muss ich da für mein Eis bezahlen, wenn ich doch schon Eintritt bezahlt habe? Da bin ich doch dann im Grunde selbst schuld, wenn man mir das Geld klaut. 

Und D3 bietet eben auch so eine optionale Zusatzleistung an. Wenn man da jetzt Kunde wird, ist man mMn nicht schuld daran, dass es Abzocker gibt. Natürlich: Es ist logisch, dass es keine Abzocker gäbe, wenn es dort nichts zu holen gäbe. Aber wie gesagt: Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema "Beispiel". Denn auf der Basis dürfte man dann ja aus Angst vor Abzockern garnichts mehr investieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber um mal bei Vergleichen zu bleiben und deine Argumente zu berücksichtigen:
> In einem Kino wäre es z.B. auch nicht notwendig Popcorn anzubieten. Man hat ja für den Film schon bezahlt.
> Trotzdem gibt es noch allerlei Zeug zu kaufen.
> ...


 Okay, Kino ist akzeptiert, das hat dann zumindest eine gewisse Parallele, dass es sich bei dem ursprünglichen Produkt nicht um eine reale Sache handelt.

Obwohl es wohl etwas problematisch sein dürfte das Popcorn zu dupen...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (12. Juni 2012)

uh diablo 3 und versagt in einem satz das nimmt ja ganz neue dimensionen an  
gold und items dupen gingen übrigens schon seit day 1 
hier kann man 1 item 2x ins auktions haus stellen mit nem kleinen uhrzeitwechsel und kriegts am ende 2x in die truhe zurück geschickt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0loYJv2OMQ


----------



## Cryzen (12. Juni 2012)

alles scheiß bug user udn cheater und wer ist mal mal wieder lorea die freaks sry aber ist immer irgendwas mit denen die haben ja ueberhaupt kein real life mehr nur zocken zocken zocken


----------



## Datamind (12. Juni 2012)

Hehe, der nächste FAIL. Aber der Onlinezwang hat ja nur Vorteile *SCNR*
Warten wir doch erst mal ab bis das Echtgeld im AH verfügbar ist. Dann kommen die waren Ganoven ans Tageslicht und machen auf Kosten anderer ihren Reibach. Blizzard sollte sich schon mal die passenden Ausreden einfallen lassen wenn der Super Gau vor der Tür steht. Da reicht ein bla bla bla nicht mehr aus...


----------



## TheChicky (12. Juni 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> Hehe, der nächste FAIL. Aber der Onlinezwang hat ja nur Vorteile *SCNR*
> Warten wir doch erst mal ab bis das Echtgeld im AH verfügbar ist. Dann kommen die waren Ganoven ans Tageslicht und machen auf Kosten anderer ihren Reibach. Blizzard sollte sich schon mal die passenden Ausreden einfallen lassen wenn der Super Gau vor der Tür steht. Da reicht ein bla bla bla nicht mehr aus...


 
Supergau....  es geht um ein simples Computerspiel, also komm lieber wieder runter und sorg dich um wichtigere Probleme auf der Welt.


----------



## Xell1987 (12. Juni 2012)

Mit diesem Onlinezwang hat man nur Probleme. Blizzard sollte ihn für Singleplayer endlich abschaffen. Dass Onlinezwang gegen Hacker schützt ist auch eine Lüge wie man sieht


----------



## Xell1987 (12. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> sicherlich ist das onlinezwang ärgerlich für leute mit wenig geld, die sich das spiel quasi nicht leisten können und somit keine möglichkeit haben zu einer illegalen version zu greifen, aber für die gibt es bald kostenlose testaccounts um zumindest in diablo 3 hineinschnuppern zu können bis man sich die paar euro zusammengespart hat..



Leute die Offlinemodus verlangen weil sie den Singleplayer immer zocken wollen wann sie wollen (und nicht wann die Server von Blizzard grad on sind) mit Raubkopierern gleichzusetzen grenzt an maßloser Arroganz und Dummehit


----------



## rednose (12. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich habe ja aufgrund des Dauer-Online-Zwangs komplett auf Diablo 3 verzichtet und die letzten Wochen haben meine Meinung nur bestätigt, alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich werde auch in Zukunft alle Spiele mit Dauer-Online-Zwang (im SP) komplett meiden. Da spiel ich lieber was anderes.


 
Ich hab es genauso gemacht. Nachdem ich bei nem Kumpel mal 1,5 Stunden zocken konnte war ich zwar doch ganz schön angefixt, doch einmal die negativen Kommentare bei amazon zu lesen(nicht das geflame, sondern die detaillierten) hat mich recht schnell davon geheilt. Da warte ich doch echt lieber auf Torchlight 2. Das kostet 1/3 und wird sich von D3 nicht so riesig unterscheiden, hat aber all die negativen Aspekte nicht.

Online-Zwang als Cheat-Schutz war nur Augenwäscherei. Offensichtlich war der Hauptgrund Kopierschutz und das ist ja auch voll aufgegangen. Von Blizzards Seite her sicher clever, aber es gibt sicher einige wenige, wie uns, die damit als Kunden verschreckt werden.


----------



## Datamind (12. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Supergau....  es geht um ein simples Computerspiel, also komm lieber wieder runter und sorg dich um wichtigere Probleme auf der Welt.


 
Wirklich, seit wann wird in sogenannten simplen Computerspielen mit Echtgeld hantiert? Das ist mir neu, du musst mir erklären warum das Spiel simpel ist, wenn es noch soviele offene Probleme gibt, kann es gar nicht simpel sein... Simpel wäre, wenn ein Service den ich angeboten bekomme auch zuverlässig funktioniert, alles andere ist kompliziert.

Danke für den Ratschlag, hoffentlich folgst du deinen eigenen Worten und gehst als gutes Beispiel voran um was positives in dieser Welt hervorzurufen. Deine Sorge um mich und der herzliche Rat, lasse ich nicht als positive Verbesserung gelten. Da musst du dir schon mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## robotbug (12. Juni 2012)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht, wieso man ECHTES GELD für etwas wie ein besseres Schwert oder ne Rüstung ausgibt??? Das ist pur idiotisch. Du kannst mit dem Zeug nicht mal richtig angeben oder anderen präsentieren. Das Spiel im SP hat man ja mal irgendwann durch, MP kommts net wirklich drauf an, ob ein Schwert etzt zwei Punkte mehr Schaden macht. 
Die Leute farmen was das Zeug hält, um möglichst viel gutes Zeug fürs AH zu haben. Und warten aufs Echtgeld-AH, um dann das wirklich gute Zeug reinzustellen. 
Das verstehe ich auch bei online games net: Du farmst Dir den Arsch ab, story ist Dir egal....was reizt die Leute an solchen games??? 
Das ist SUCHTVERHALTEN. Das ist vergleichbar wie die Jagd nach dem nächsten Schuss bei nem Drogenabhängigen...


----------



## wind1945 (12. Juni 2012)

Hi

Ich warte nur noch den nächsten Patch ab. Wenn dieser mir nicht ein "vernünftiges" durch spielen von Inferno gewährleistet, dann wird das Spiel ins Regal gestellt. Das Konzept von AH und Onlinezwang hat das komplett Spiel versaut. Die Dupes schockieren mich schon garnicht mehr. Ich habe mich nur gewundert warum alles so exorbitant teuerer wurde, nun dies erklärt einiges.

Gruß


----------



## Datamind (12. Juni 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch bei online games net: Du farmst Dir den Arsch ab, story ist Dir egal....was reizt die Leute an solchen games???
> Das ist SUCHTVERHALTEN. Das ist vergleichbar wie die Jagd nach dem nächsten Schuss bei nem Drogenabhängigen...


 

Genau so soll es sein. Ich habe mal einen Beitrag von einem Experten gelesen, der menschliches Suchtverhalten analysiert und studiert. Der hat genau beschrieben wie Spiele mit Erfolgssystem und Belohnungen auf das menschliche Gehirn wirken und den Spieler möglichst lange fesseln sollen.


----------



## billy336 (12. Juni 2012)

Xell1987 schrieb:


> Leute die Offlinemodus verlangen weil sie den Singleplayer immer zocken wollen wann sie wollen (und nicht wann die Server von Blizzard grad on sind) mit Raubkopierern gleichzusetzen grenzt an maßloser Arroganz und Dummehit



das habe ich so nicht gesagt. ich sagte es ist ärgerlich für raubkopierer und nicht, dass leute die offline spielen = raubkopierer sind. 

abgesehen davon ist es nach wie vor blizzards spiel und der online-zwang wurde angekündigt. wieso kauft sich jemand diablo 3 um anschliessend einen offline modus zu verlangen? das wäre als wenn ich mich zum fussballverein melde und verlange, dass wir ab jetzt basketball spielen. wenn online-zwang nix für euch ist, dann last es außen vor und spielt diablo 2, torchlight oder was anderes.


----------



## devflash (12. Juni 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch bei online games net: Du farmst Dir den Arsch ab, story ist Dir egal....was reizt die Leute an solchen games???
> Das ist SUCHTVERHALTEN. Das ist vergleichbar wie die Jagd nach dem nächsten Schuss bei nem Drogenabhängigen...



Das machst du dir zu einfach, klar ist das Belohnungssystem der Faktor in Diablo 3, aber wo ist der Unterschied ob man nun einem Item oder einem Storyschnipsel hinterher jagt?


----------



## Prisco (12. Juni 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> Genau so soll es sein. Ich habe mal einen Beitrag von einem Experten gelesen, der menschliches Suchtverhalten analysiert und studiert. Der hat genau beschrieben wie Spiele mit Erfolgssystem und Belohnungen auf das menschliche Gehirn wirken und den Spieler möglichst lange fesseln sollen.


 
Mit psychologischen Tricks werden die Menschen quasi am Rechner versklavt.
Ich kenne das Blizzard-Konzept aus den WoW-Anfangszeiten. Es ist sehr sehr wirksam.

Auch einer der Gründe, warum ich mich erst garnicht traue Diabolo 3 zu spielen.

Wahrscheinlich ist das Wort Diabolo garnicht so weit hergeholt...


----------



## robotbug (12. Juni 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Das machst du dir zu einfach, klar ist das Belohnungssystem der Faktor in Diablo 3, aber wo ist der Unterschied ob man nun einem Item oder einem Storyschnipsel hinterher jagt?


 
Also wenn Du keinen Unterschied zwischen einer guten Geschchte und dem grinden nach einem neuen item nicht kennst, dann gute Nacht....


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (12. Juni 2012)

Der Onlinezwang und das AH stehen für Entwicklungen, die von keinem Spieler zu befürworten sind. PCG und andere Magazine müssen diese Entwicklungen verurteilen und nicht ein Spiel, einen Entwickler oder auch den Publisher bejubeln, ohne das zu kritisieren. Der mit dem Onlinezwang anscheinend verfolgte zweck ist nicht zu erreichen und wird auch durch andere Schikanen nicht erreicht werden. Daher ist es an der Zeit, umzudenken. Onlinezwang und SP widersprechen sich. SP - Spiele dürfen im Sinne der Kunden nicht auf Server laufen oder sonst (ubisoft) eine permanente Onlineverbindung zwingend voraussetzen. Die Gängelung des Kunden muss aufhören. Das AH ist schließlich völlig absurd. Viele haben es auch hier schon angesprochen: Reales Geld für irreale Items auszugeben, ist unsinnig. Das AH ermöglicht das allerdings. Immerhin wird der patch auch dem AH entgegenwirken. Die Spieler werden Inferno endlich durchspielen können. Wozu eigentlich ? Das ist nur der letzte Schwierigkeitsgrad; sein Durchspielen war nur den Hardcorespielern vorbehalten. Es ist falscher Ehrgeiz, zu diesen gehören zu wollen. Es ist Dummheit, Inferno durch weitere Zuschießung von Echtgeld meistern zu wollen. Neuer Inhalt wird nicht/kaum geboten,


----------



## billy336 (12. Juni 2012)

jetzt hört doch mal auf diablo zu "verteufeln"  
es macht spass und motiviert. es ist keine droge mit entzugserscheinungen sondern für viele eine tolle freizeitbeschäftigung nach einem langen arbeitstag. also gönnt euch etwas und geniesst es mit gutem gewissen


----------



## Malifurion (13. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Der Onlinezwang und das AH stehen für Entwicklungen, die von keinem Spieler zu befürworten sind. PCG und andere Magazine müssen diese Entwicklungen verurteilen und nicht ein Spiel, einen Entwickler oder auch den Publisher bejubeln, ohne das zu kritisieren. Der mit dem Onlinezwang anscheinend verfolgte zweck ist nicht zu erreichen und wird auch durch andere Schikanen nicht erreicht werden. Daher ist es an der Zeit, umzudenken. Onlinezwang und SP widersprechen sich. SP - Spiele dürfen im Sinne der Kunden nicht auf Server laufen oder sonst (ubisoft) eine permanente Onlineverbindung zwingend voraussetzen. Die Gängelung des Kunden muss aufhören. Das AH ist schließlich völlig absurd. Viele haben es auch hier schon angesprochen: Reales Geld für irreale Items auszugeben, ist unsinnig. Das AH ermöglicht das allerdings. Immerhin wird der patch auch dem AH entgegenwirken. Die Spieler werden Inferno endlich durchspielen können. Wozu eigentlich ? Das ist nur der letzte Schwierigkeitsgrad; sein Durchspielen war nur den Hardcorespielern vorbehalten. Es ist falscher Ehrgeiz, zu diesen gehören zu wollen. Es ist Dummheit, Inferno durch weitere Zuschießung von Echtgeld meistern zu wollen. Neuer Inhalt wird nicht/kaum geboten,



Wo steht denn, dass Diablo 3 ein reines Single Player Game ist? Es ist weder auf der Verpackung, in der EULA und den AGBs so niedergelegt. Fail würde ich sagen. Das einzige was geschrieben steht ist, dass das Spiel nämlich eine Internetverbindung als Voraussetzung benötigt. Von einem Multiplayer Spiel oder gar einem SP ist nirgendwo die Rede. Die Leute wussten es von Anfang an, dass es nur Online ist. Dennoch haben sie es gekauft. Und genau das sollte mal zum Umdenken bewegen. Dinge kaufen, obwohl man eventuell sogar schon abschätzen kann, dass das alles nach dem Kauf nicht wirklich reibungslos verläuft. Sowas nennt man Sucht, Dummheit und Manipulation.


----------



## Meckermann (13. Juni 2012)

Blizzard blamiert sich mit Diablo 3. Hoffentlich ist der ohnehin nicht mehr verdiene Ruf, dann auch irgendwann weg.


----------



## Daishi888 (13. Juni 2012)

Prisco schrieb:


> Mit psychologischen Tricks werden die Menschen quasi am Rechner versklavt.
> Ich kenne das Blizzard-Konzept aus den WoW-Anfangszeiten. Es ist sehr sehr wirksam.
> 
> Auch einer der Gründe, warum ich mich erst garnicht traue Diabolo 3 zu spielen.
> ...


 
Soetwas nennt sich "Medienpsychologie" und findet man überall! Auf der Autobahn mit Sprüchen wie etwa; "Raser haben so ein kleinen..." oder in der alltäglichen Werbung beim Fersehgucken. Bei allem was verkauft werden soll wird mit psychologischen Tricks gearbeitet und Heute, leider, völlig normal. Deswegen gucke ich kein Free-TV! 



billy336 schrieb:


> das habe ich so nicht gesagt. ich sagte es ist ärgerlich für raubkopierer und nicht, dass leute die offline spielen = raubkopierer sind.
> 
> abgesehen davon ist es nach wie vor blizzards spiel und der online-zwang wurde angekündigt. wieso kauft sich jemand diablo 3 um anschliessend einen offline modus zu verlangen? das wäre als wenn ich mich zum fussballverein melde und verlange, dass wir ab jetzt basketball spielen. wenn online-zwang nix für euch ist, dann last es außen vor und spielt diablo 2, torchlight oder was anderes.


 
Du kannst auch nicht zwischen einem Online-Zwang und dem Spiel ansich unterscheiden. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun! Diablo 3 macht einfach Spaß. Fertig! Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich immer noch gegen einen Online-Zwang. Fertig!

Ich greife mal dein Vergleich mit dem Fußballverein auf (wobei ich in Foren eher gegen solche Vergleiche bin, weil man diese einfach zu schnell falsch verstehen kann); Ich melde mich bei einem Verein an und komme zu meinem ersten Spiel. Die Tribüne ist voller Zuschauer und der Schiedrichter sagt wir können anfangen. Eine Woche später komme ich zu meinem zweiten Spiel. Die trebüne ist leer und der Schiedrichter sagt wir können nicht anfangen, weil die Tribüne leer ist. 
Die Tribüne ist sozusagen der Online-Zwang. Es müssen zwingend Leute auf der Trebüne sein bzw. ich muss online sein. Der schiedsrichter ist Blizzard und das Spiel ist eben das Spiel. Du verstehen?!
Ich mekere auch ständig über die "neue Politik" bei Spielen und eben auch über solch einen Online-Zwang, welcher , wie wir sehen(s.Topic), nicht immer das bringt, was er bringen sollte; Sicherheit.



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Der Onlinezwang und das AH stehen für Entwicklungen, die von keinem Spieler zu befürworten sind. PCG und andere Magazine müssen diese Entwicklungen verurteilen und nicht ein Spiel, einen Entwickler oder auch den Publisher bejubeln, ohne das zu kritisieren. Der mit dem Onlinezwang anscheinend verfolgte zweck ist nicht zu erreichen und wird auch durch andere Schikanen nicht erreicht werden. Daher ist es an der Zeit, umzudenken. Onlinezwang und SP widersprechen sich. SP - Spiele dürfen im Sinne der Kunden nicht auf Server laufen oder sonst (ubisoft) eine permanente Onlineverbindung zwingend voraussetzen. Die Gängelung des Kunden muss aufhören. Das AH ist schließlich völlig absurd. Viele haben es auch hier schon angesprochen: Reales Geld für irreale Items auszugeben, ist unsinnig. Das AH ermöglicht das allerdings. Immerhin wird der patch auch dem AH entgegenwirken. Die Spieler werden Inferno endlich durchspielen können. Wozu eigentlich ? Das ist nur der letzte Schwierigkeitsgrad; sein Durchspielen war nur den Hardcorespielern vorbehalten. Es ist falscher Ehrgeiz, zu diesen gehören zu wollen. Es ist Dummheit, Inferno durch weitere Zuschießung von Echtgeld meistern zu wollen. Neuer Inhalt wird nicht/kaum geboten,



Wenn Du Dir das Spiel mal anguckst wirst Du feststellen, dass die Schwierigkeitsgrade mit der Entwicklung des eigenen Spielecharakters einher gehen, d.h. wenn man es auf normal geschafft hat ist der eigene Spielecharakter noch lange nicht am Ende seiner Entwicklung und dazu gehört auch die Ausrüstung, welche auf Inferno auch immer besser wird bzw. die Monster bessere Sachen fallen lassen. Die Entwicklung des Spielecharakters ist bei Diablo 3 essentiell Es ist ja nicht so wie bei anderen Spielen, dass wenn man Lust hat das Spiel nochmal auf einem schwierigeren Modus zu spielen man wieder bei Null anfängt. Deswegen möchte man den Inferno-Modus auch schaffen um einfach noch besser zu werden. Dazu kommen noch die Erfolge, für die man wiederum Bannermuster oder ähnliches bekommt.



billy336 schrieb:


> jetzt hört doch mal auf diablo zu "verteufeln"
> es macht spass und motiviert. es ist keine droge mit entzugserscheinungen sondern für viele eine tolle freizeitbeschäftigung nach einem langen arbeitstag. also gönnt euch etwas und geniesst es mit gutem gewissen


 
Jupp, selbst wenn ich einige male am motzen bin über Online-Zwang und/oder Auktionshaus und dass das Spiel mMn um dieses herum entwickelt wurde, hats mir gestern mit einem alten Freund mal wieder so richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich kam gar nicht mehr hinterher meine blauen Sachen beim Händler zu verkaufen, weil als ich beim Verkaufen war mir mein Freund immer wieder meine Unterstzung brauchte bei dem Champs oder auch der ein oder andere Goblin über den Weg lief... das lief dann so; Verkaufen, schnell zum Kumpel beamen, Chams/Goblin platt machen, verkaufen, usw.  Sau lustig!


Zum Schluss bleibt nur noch zu sagen, dass jetzt der nächste Patch abzuwarten gilt. Wer gefrustet ist kann sich hier oder in anderen Foren auskotzen, damit man sich ggf. etwas besser fühlt. Ich war auch teilweise sehr gefrustet und habe mich hier ausgekotzt bzw. konnte mit der PCGames-Community darüber diskutieren. Danke dafür, an dieser Stelle. 

So, jetzt bin ich wach und kann was schaffen


----------



## GenVaughn (13. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Der Onlinezwang und das AH stehen für Entwicklungen, die von keinem Spieler zu befürworten sind. PCG und andere Magazine müssen diese Entwicklungen verurteilen und nicht ein Spiel, einen Entwickler oder auch den Publisher bejubeln, ohne das zu kritisieren. Der mit dem Onlinezwang anscheinend verfolgte zweck ist nicht zu erreichen und wird auch durch andere Schikanen nicht erreicht werden. Daher ist es an der Zeit, umzudenken. Onlinezwang und SP widersprechen sich. SP - Spiele dürfen im Sinne der Kunden nicht auf Server laufen oder sonst (ubisoft) eine permanente Onlineverbindung zwingend voraussetzen. Die Gängelung des Kunden muss aufhören.


 
Wer hat Diablo3 als Singleplayer-Spiel deklariert?
Der Kunde kann frei entscheiden, welche Produkte er kauft/nutzt und welche nicht. Offentsichtlich gibt es ein oder zwei Spieler, denen der Onlinezwang nichts ausmacht, anders lassen sich die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo3 kaum erklären. In einer Zeit, in der ein Großteil der Menschen ihr Leben in allen Einzelheiten in sozialen Netzwerken ausbreiten, kann ich die Hysterie aufgrund des Onlinezwanges eh nicht verstehen. Mich stört lediglich, dass die Server anfangs in die Knie gingen. Wenn durch Onlinezwang aber nur ein Duper/Hacker/Cheater ferngehalten wird, dann kann ich damit leben.
Es muss auch mal erwähnt werden, dass die Spieler (bzw. ein Teil der Spieler) selbst für diese "Gängelung" verantwortlich sind, und das sind nicht nur die Berufskriminellen, sondern auch diejenigen, die sich in ihrer Kostenlosmentalität ein Spiel gönnen wollen ohne dafür zu zahlen. Würde niemand dupen/hacken/cheaten/raubkopieren, dann wären auch Maßnahmen wie Onlinezwang nicht nötig.



> Das AH ist schließlich völlig absurd. Viele haben es auch hier schon angesprochen: Reales Geld für irreale Items auszugeben, ist unsinnig. Das AH ermöglicht das allerdings.


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast, was die Begriffe "real" und "irreal" eigentlich bedeuten, müsste die Schlussfolgerung aus Deiner Aussage sein, dass der Kauf von Videospielen, DVDs, E-Books u.ä. grundsätzlich absurd ist, denn diese Dinge gehören zur gleichen Warenkategorie "digitaler Content" wie die von Dir angesprochenen Items.



> Immerhin wird der patch auch dem AH entgegenwirken. Die Spieler werden Inferno endlich durchspielen können. Wozu eigentlich ? Das ist nur der letzte Schwierigkeitsgrad; sein Durchspielen war nur den Hardcorespielern vorbehalten. Es ist falscher Ehrgeiz, zu diesen gehören zu wollen. Es ist Dummheit, Inferno durch weitere Zuschießung von Echtgeld meistern zu wollen.


 
Mit welchem Recht maßt Du Dir an, den Ehrgeiz oder die Intelligenz anderer Spieler zu beurteilen? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Ehrgeiz, ein Spiel im normalen Modus zu meistern, und dem Ehrgeiz, ein Spiel im höchsten Schwierigkeitsmodus zu meistern? Warum ist jemand dumm, der Geld ausgibt um dies zu erreichen? Ist es schlauer sein Geld für eine Kinokarte oder die Eintrittskarte ins Fussballstadion auszugeben? Letztendlich ist ein Videospiel eine Form der Freizeitbespaßung und jeder hat das Recht zu entscheiden, wieviel Geld ihm dieses Hobby wert ist. Niemand muss Geld im AH ausgeben, es ist lediglich eine Option. Genau wie es eine Option ist, Sky zu abonnieren und Live-Fussball zu sehen anstatt die kostenlose ARD-Sportschau zu konsumieren.



> Neuer Inhalt wird nicht/kaum geboten.


 
Schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Die Itemjagd wird erst ab Inferno wirklich interessant, nicht zuletzt bedingt durch den Buff, der beim Kill einer Champion-Gruppe aktiviert wird.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Juni 2012)

Singleplayer ist ein englisches Wort und bedeutet Einzelspieler. Kann man Diablo 3 als einzelner Spieler spielen? Klar, deshalb ist es *auch *ein Sinlgeplayer-Spiel.

Das man so etwas erklären muss ist schon erschreckend, aber zeigt schön auf, dass von Fanboys selbst das offensichtlichste in Frage gestellt wird. Eigentlich nur bemitleidenswert...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Juni 2012)

zum SP hat Mister Smith ja schon geantwortet. Ansonsten gilt: Der Kauf von Items ist nicht dasselbe wie der Kauf kompletter Produkte wie Videospiele etc. Es handelt sich nur um "Zubehör", welches alleine keinen Sinn hat. Was mache ich mit dem Schwert ohne das Spiel ? Der Kauf von DLC umfasst wenigstens Extrainhalte, welche zu spielen sind.

zum Thema Ehrgeiz/Dummheit: Nun ich habe vielleicht etwas übertrieben, in jedem Fall scheint es sich bei GenVaughn um einen Hardcore - Spieler zu handeln. Das Recht habe ich niemandem abgesprochen, da ich das natürlich sowieso nicht kann. Es ist nur seltsam, welche Blüten unser Hobby so treibt. Hängt wohl auch mit den Profiligen zusammen...

Blizzard jedenfalls gelingt es sehr gut, den Spielern durch Sucht/Ehrgeiz/"Entwicklung" des Helden weiteres Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Der "Buff, der beim Kill einer Champion - Gruppe aktiviert wird" - ah ja - WO BLEIBT DER NERD - TAG ?


----------



## Daishi888 (14. Juni 2012)

GenVaughn schrieb:


> Wer hat Diablo3 als Singleplayer-Spiel deklariert?
> Der Kunde kann frei entscheiden, welche Produkte er kauft/nutzt und welche nicht. Offentsichtlich gibt es ein oder zwei Spieler, denen der Onlinezwang nichts ausmacht, anders lassen sich die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo3 kaum erklären. In einer Zeit, in der ein Großteil der Menschen ihr Leben in allen Einzelheiten in sozialen Netzwerken ausbreiten, kann ich die Hysterie aufgrund des Onlinezwanges eh nicht verstehen. Mich stört lediglich, dass die Server anfangs in die Knie gingen. Wenn durch Onlinezwang aber nur ein Duper/Hacker/Cheater ferngehalten wird, dann kann ich damit leben.
> Es muss auch mal erwähnt werden, dass die Spieler (bzw. ein Teil der Spieler) selbst für diese "Gängelung" verantwortlich sind, und das sind nicht nur die Berufskriminellen, sondern auch diejenigen, die sich in ihrer Kostenlosmentalität ein Spiel gönnen wollen ohne dafür zu zahlen. Würde niemand dupen/hacken/cheaten/raubkopieren, dann wären auch Maßnahmen wie Onlinezwang nicht nötig.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber schreibst hier, meiner Meinung nach, einen Stuss zusammen.
In welche Beziehzung steht denn der Online-Zwang eines Spiels zu sozialen Netzwerken?! Zumal muss ich mich nicht diesen sozialen Netzwerken anschließen nur weil das viele Menschen machen (Ich bin z.B. nicht bei Failbook&Co). Nur weil es evtl. "normal" ist online zu sein, finde ich es unmöglich die Leute dazu zu zwingen nur um ein Singleplayer Spiel zu spielen und das dieser Online-Zwang, ich sag mal, Betrüger fern hällt sieht man an diesem Thread. Musst nur mal die Überschrift zu diesem Thema um das es hier geht lesen. 
Dass die Verkaufszahlen trotzdem sehr gut sind liegt einfach daran, dass es ein sehr gutes, Spaß machendes Spiel ist.

Dein nächster Vergleich mit virtuellen Items zu DVD's oder ähnlichem ist auch absurd zumal die Aussage bezüglich real und irreal absolut passt;
*Real*: in der Wirklichkeit, nicht nur in der Vorstellung so vorhanden; gegenständlich (z.B. Geld)
*Irreal*: unwirklich, nicht wirklich, nicht der Wirklichkeit angehörend oder mit ihr in Zusammenhang stehend (Synonym: imaginär vorgestellt; (bildungssprachlich) fiktiv, imaginiert, _irreal_, nicht real; (veraltet) *virtual* 

Zu Deiner Frage ob es schlauer ist sein Geld für eine Eintrittskarte auszugeben kann ich zumindest definitv sagen; JA! Der Kontakt zu Menschen und der Spaß den man bei solchen Situation normalerweise hat ist mir tausend mal mehr Wert als ein *irreales *Item. Ein solches Item würde mir auch Spaß bereiten, aber steht in absolut keinem Verhältnis zu dem Spaß in einer *realen* Welt.
Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass das generell eine subejktive Angelegenheit ist, was einem mehr Spaß macht oder weniger und möchte Dir Deinen Spaß am Item-Kauf nicht nehmen.


----------



## GenVaughn (15. Juni 2012)

Wie überraschend, dass man hier direkt persönlich angegangen wird, nur weil man die allgemeine Troll-Meinung nicht teilt...



Daishi888 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber schreibst hier, meiner Meinung nach, einen Stuss zusammen.
> In welche Beziehzung steht denn der Online-Zwang eines Spiels zu sozialen Netzwerken?! Zumal muss ich mich nicht diesen sozialen Netzwerken anschließen nur weil das viele Menschen machen (Ich bin z.B. nicht bei Failbook&Co). Nur weil es evtl. "normal" ist online zu sein, finde ich es unmöglich die Leute dazu zu zwingen nur um ein Singleplayer Spiel zu spielen und das dieser Online-Zwang, ich sag mal, Betrüger fern hällt sieht man an diesem Thread. Musst nur mal die Überschrift zu diesem Thema um das es hier geht lesen.
> Dass die Verkaufszahlen trotzdem sehr gut sind liegt einfach daran, dass es ein sehr gutes, Spaß machendes Spiel ist.



Wer genau zwingt denn jemanden, Diablo3 zu spielen? Niemand. Das Spiel-Prinzip sowie alle damit zusammenhängenden Bedingungen vom Onlinezwang bis zur Battlenet-Registrierung waren lange vor Release bekannt und sind auch auf der Verpackung angegeben. Wem das nicht passt, der kauft es halt nicht. Es dennoch zu kaufen und sich hinterher zu beschweren ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie der Kauf eines Tickets für ein Fussballspiel und die anschließende Klage darüber, dass es kein Synchronschwimmen zu sehen gibt.

Woher weißt Du denn, wieviele Betrüger der Onlinezwang (nicht) fernhält? Vielleicht wären es ohne Onlinezwang noch viel mehr?! 



			
				Daishi888 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein nächster Vergleich mit virtuellen Items zu DVD's oder ähnlichem ist auch absurd zumal die Aussage bezüglich real und irreal absolut passt;
> *Real*: in der Wirklichkeit, nicht nur in der Vorstellung so vorhanden; gegenständlich (z.B. Geld)
> *Irreal*: unwirklich, nicht wirklich, nicht der Wirklichkeit angehörend oder mit ihr in Zusammenhang stehend (Synonym: imaginär vorgestellt; (bildungssprachlich) fiktiv, imaginiert, _irreal_, nicht real; (veraltet) *virtual*



Schöne Definition, nur leider völlig wertlos, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, sie zu interpretieren (s.u.)



			
				wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
			
		

> zum SP hat Mister Smith ja schon geantwortet. Ansonsten gilt: Der Kauf von Items ist nicht dasselbe wie der Kauf kompletter Produkte wie Videospiele etc. Es handelt sich nur um "Zubehör", welches alleine keinen Sinn hat. Was mache ich mit dem Schwert ohne das Spiel ? Der Kauf von DLC umfasst wenigstens Extrainhalte, welche zu spielen sind.



Kannst Du Dich heute in dieser Wirklichkeit an Deinen PC setzen, Diablo3 spielen und dabei ein gekauftes Schwert benutzen? Ja, das kannst Du. Somit ist das Schwert real. Du kannst es nicht anfassen und es auch nicht ohne einen PC oder ohne die Diablo-Software nutzen, aber das macht es nicht irreal. Mit DVDs ist es nicht anders: Sicher, Du kannst Dir die DVD unter die Decke hängen und Dich an Ihrem dekorativen Charme erfreuen, aber den Film kannst Du nur ansehen, wenn Du einen Fernseher und einen DVD-Player mit entsprechender (i.d.R. ab Werk aufgespielter) Software hast.
Deine Behauptung bezüglich DLCs ist einfach nur nichtssagend. Content bedeutet Inhalt und kann per Definition sowohl ein einzelnes Item, eine neue Storyline, eine Map oder irgendein anderer zusätzlicher Spielinhalt sein. Du kannst bspw. für Shogun 2 neue Einheiten oder einen neuen Clan, für viele Shooter oder Strategiespiele einzelne Maps oder Map-Packs und für einige Spiele wie Homefront auch einzelne Waffen als DLC erwerben.



			
				Daishi888 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deiner Frage ob es schlauer ist sein Geld für eine Eintrittskarte auszugeben kann ich zumindest definitv sagen; JA! Der Kontakt zu Menschen und der Spaß den man bei solchen Situation normalerweise hat ist mir tausend mal mehr Wert als ein *irreales *Item. Ein solches Item würde mir auch Spaß bereiten, aber steht in absolut keinem Verhältnis zu dem Spaß in einer *realen* Welt.
> Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass das generell eine subejktive Angelegenheit ist, was einem mehr Spaß macht oder weniger und möchte Dir Deinen Spaß am Item-Kauf nicht nehmen.


 
Damit bestätigst Du mich ja: Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen, wofür er sein Geld ausgibt bzw. welche Dinge ihm Geld wert sind. Es geht Dich zwar nix an, aber ich werde im Echtgeld-Auktionshaus keinen einzigen Euro ausgeben, weil mir Items kein reales Geld wert sind. Deshalb nehme ich mir aber nicht raus, anderen Leuten dieses Recht abzusprechen, oder sie als dumm zu bezeichnen, weil sie Items für Geld kaufen.



			
				wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
			
		

> zum Thema Ehrgeiz/Dummheit: Nun ich habe vielleicht etwas übertrieben, in jedem Fall scheint es sich bei GenVaughn um einen Hardcore - Spieler zu handeln. Das Recht habe ich niemandem abgesprochen, da ich das natürlich sowieso nicht kann. Es ist nur seltsam, welche Blüten unser Hobby so treibt. Hängt wohl auch mit den Profiligen zusammen...



Auch hier kurz zu meiner Person: Ich hab in der unglaublichen Zeit von 3 Wochen meinen Charakter auf Level 55 und bis in Akt 2 Hölle "gerusht". Damit bin ich vermutlich der Prototyp des Hardcoregamers. Ich erlaube Dir übrigens, mich direkt anzusprechen. Die Anrede in der dritten Person schmeichelt mir zwar, aber da ich nicht wirklich adelig bin, steht sie mir nicht zu.
Wusstest Du, dass es Weltmeisterschaften im Zauberwürfel-Lösen, Live-Rollenspiele mit Schwertern und Kostümen und sogar Skat-Turniere, bei denen es um Geld geht, gibt? Seltsam, welche Blüten manche Hobbies treiben...
Wo genau kann man sich bei dieser Diablo3-Profiliga anmelden?


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Juni 2012)

GenVaughn schrieb:


> Wie überraschend, dass man hier direkt persönlich angegangen wird, nur weil man die allgemeine Troll-Meinung nicht teilt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe Dich persönlich angegegangen, weil Deine Art der Argumentation einfach nur absurd und unlogisch ist, eben Stuss(s.Duden!), was zu meiner allgemeinen Meinungsfreiheit gehört. Tut mir leid wenn Du Dich pesönlich von mir angegriffen fühlst und nur weil Du Dich, so sieht es zumindest aus, angegriffen fühlst, brauchst Du nicht gleich behaupten, dass hier eine "allgemeine Troll-Meinung" herrscht. Wer soetwas behauptet trollt in meinen Augen selber, aber jetzt wären wir wieder bei dem Thema was zuerst da war; das Ei oder das Kücken... 

Nochmal zu dem Vergleich; Wenn ich mir eine Eintrittkarte zum Fußball hole bekomme ich ganz klar auch Fußball geboten und es liegt dann "im Auge des Betrachters" ob ich mich über die schlechten Rasenverhältnisse, die schmutzigen Bänke oder sonst welche Dinge aufrege oder nicht okay finde. Genauso ist es bei Diablo. Ich kaufe Diablo, bekomme Diablo und heiße den Online-Zwang nicht gut. Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?!

Wieso muss ich die Erklärung aus einem Duden noch interpretieren? Du interpretierst wo nicht zu interpretieren gibt und ein Schwert aus Diablo 3 ist und bleibt irreal. Wer was anderes behauptet hat in meinen Augen den Sinn für die Realität verloren (sowas passiert oft Leuten, die zu viel Computer spielen). Somit ist diese Diskussion für mich beendet. Es macht für mich keinen Sinn mich mit so jemanden auseinander setzen zu wollen.

Tut mir leid; Du ahst Deine Sicht und ich habe meine und meiner Meinung nach kommen wir hier zumindest nicht zusammen.

Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich Dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei Diablo 3.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (16. Juni 2012)

Gut, GenVaughn, du bist also Hardcoregamer bei D 3. Toll ! 
Im übrigen ist mir nicht entgangen - auch in anderen Hobbies sind Bestrebungen da, diese zu Geld zu machen. Doch was hilft das hier ? Seltsame Blüten dort wie hier... Das AH ist auch weiterhin unnütz. Items kosten echtes Geld - als DLC (s. Oblivion - DLC) wie auch hier im AH ist das nicht zu unterstützen. Deine Meinung über "real" etc. hast du exklusiv.
Weiterhin gibt es keine "allgemeine Troll-Meinung", sehr wohl aber viele, die einfach die Augen vor Mängeln verschließen. Es gibt nur (berechtigte und konstruktive) Kritik an D 3. Diese muss jeder auch äußern dürfen. Daneben erkenne ich natürlich an: D 3 ist insgesamt gut geworden.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (16. Juni 2012)

Damit fehlt Blizzard künftig ein bisher gewichtiges Argument für den zweifelhaften Online-Zwang.


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Juni 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Peinlich was Blizzard da abliefert, Dupes mit der Windows Systemuhr erstellen, erinnert mich ein wenig an alte Zeiten in denen man damit Shareware länger laufen lassen konnte, aber es wurde ja nun nach Tagen endlich gefixt!
> Ich frag mich nur was Blizz mit den Billionen an Gold machen will die durch diesen Exploit auf etliche Chars verteilt wurden.


 xD Das ist ja echt ein mega Fail ey...

tja, so viel zu Blizzards lächerlicher Aussage, der Onlinezwang würde gegen Hacker und Cheater helfen. Lächerlicher Laden.

Auch geil, "nur 0.01% des Bestandes des Auktionshauses" tzzzz. 98538978567865489787878 Items (grobe Schätzung  da sind auch 1 zehntausenstel schon viel, besonders wenn's um sehr wertvolle Items geht...


----------



## GenVaughn (18. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Gut, GenVaughn, du bist also Hardcoregamer bei D 3. Toll !
> Im übrigen ist mir nicht entgangen - auch in anderen Hobbies sind Bestrebungen da, diese zu Geld zu machen. Doch was hilft das hier ? Seltsame Blüten dort wie hier... Das AH ist auch weiterhin unnütz. Items kosten echtes Geld - als DLC (s. Oblivion - DLC) wie auch hier im AH ist das nicht zu unterstützen. Deine Meinung über "real" etc. hast du exklusiv.
> Weiterhin gibt es keine "allgemeine Troll-Meinung", sehr wohl aber viele, die einfach die Augen vor Mängeln verschließen. Es gibt nur (berechtigte und konstruktive) Kritik an D 3. Diese muss jeder auch äußern dürfen. Daneben erkenne ich natürlich an: D 3 ist insgesamt gut geworden.


 
Ironie ist nicht so Dein Ding, hm?
Meine "exklusive Meinung" über die Definition von digitalem Content bekommst Du im 1. Semester Wirtschaftswissenschaften beigebracht. Wahlweise kannst Du sie natürlich auch in verschiedenen Büchern nachlesen.
Dein Mißfallen zu gewissen Features darfst Du natürlich äußern, aber wenn man Leute, die Geld im AH ausgeben, pauschal als dumm bezeichnet hat das nichts mit berechtigter und konstruktiver Kritik zu tun.


----------

